# Rectal Pressure!!



## Jane00

I really need some help, encouragement, advice, ect. I have had constipation my whole life and have been treating it with the usual laxative routine. I had a colonoscopy last year and everything was fine. My Dr diagnosed me with IBS-C and told me to eat more fiber. I have been doing that as well as taking a "fruit paste" that has dried fruit in Senna in it. Things were actually OK with all that until a few weeks ago. I am no longer constipated as I have a decent BM every morning. The problem is a constant feeeling of pressure in my rectum, like there's stool (or a tennis ball!) in there all the time. Having a BM no longer relieves this pressure as it did before, though after a BM a feel somewhat better for a few hours. I really can't stand the discomfort any longer and can't get in to see a GI Specialist until January. Anyone else have this issue? Any relief for anyone. I'm really scared and depressed!


----------



## Nanobug

> quote:The problem is a constant feeeling of pressure in my rectum, like there's stool (or a tennis ball!) in there all the time


Do you have fingers? And a latex glove? If there is something in there, your fingers *WILL* find out.


----------



## Jane00

> quote:Originally posted by Nanobug:
> 
> 
> 
> quote:The problem is a constant feeeling of pressure in my rectum, like there's stool (or a tennis ball!) in there all the time
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have fingers? And a latex glove? If there is something in there, your fingers *WILL* find out.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jane00

Yes, I've tried that. I've also had a rectal exam by a physician and she didn't find anything. I should also add that I sometimes feel the same pressure in the lower part of my vagina. Could this be symptom of prolapse, I wonder?


----------



## Mary2001

Hi Jane, I also suffer the same pressure feelings and thought I had a prolapse, but have been told that I do not have a prolapse, so I presumed this is some false sensation of ibs, but I am not altogether sure and if anyone else has experienced this would also like to hear of it. Sometimes I think this sensation is caused by some food intolerance, but can not pinpoint which one. Are you in the UK? Hope you get some answers on the board, and everyone is very good at sharing and helping. Mary


----------



## 16636

My gastro told me that increasing fiber would help me feel like I had a fuller BM. I have to say, finding the right fiber is critical, because the Fibercon wasn't really working at 2 pills a day, and going to 4 made me sick to my stomach and I felt like I had to go all the time. So he suggested switching to Benefiber, which I started today. He said to take it 1x a day for a week and then go to 2x a day if needed. These are not the same as the instructions on the bottle. Also, Benefiber now has two formulas out, the old one with Guar Gum and the new one with Wheat Dextrin. I'm assuming he meant me to take the old formula, but I won't be able to confirm that until next week. So I'm taking 1 tbsp a day for now of the old formula. I'm on Zelnorm also. Anything with senna in it is a stimulant and my gastro is very opposed to that, even using prunes. Also, colace (stool softener) is a no-no. He's a big fan of milk of magnesia for any additional constipated feeling after taking the Zelnorm and fiber.Dana


----------



## SpAsMaN*

My mom use Senna every nigth or so.She dosen't have IBS tho.Everytimes i use her meds i become irritated.


----------



## 13302

TO Jane,


> Originally posted by Jane00: I am no longer constipated as I have a decent BM every morning. The problem is a constant feeeling of pressure in my rectum, like there's stool (or a tennis ball!) in there all the time. Having a BM no longer relieves this pressure as it did before, though after a BM a feel somewhat better for a few hours. I really can't stand the discomfort any longer /QUOTE]I know Exactly what you're feeling! It's horrofic and I pray it never comes back. But, I had the same exact thing, where I'd have a full BM and think, "oh...I'm gonna be cool today (at least in this department)"...and then about anywhere from 15 minutes or 20 minutes later, I feel that "there's something else in there and I NEED TO GET IT OUT!". In other words, it, at least 4 me, wasn't just a slight annoyance, it was "intense", couldn't even distract myself w/a movie or business or anything because that Sensation was so strong (and heaven forbid I had to leave the apartment feeling like that...oh man). I have two things to mention from what my experience with it. Firstly, from constipation I developed several hemmorhoids, of which 2 are very large. However, that's the first thing people will tell me...except for the fact that I know the difference between the feeling of the inflammed hemhorroids and the other feeling your describing. Some might suggest they're "internal hemmorhoids", that goe back in afterwards that can leave you w/that feeling. I don't know about you...but I can tell the difference at this point. SO...Here's my thought-You just might have something I get. This occurred to me when the Zelnorm stopped working for me, and other times (when I was using for 3 months, a long ways back, a colon cleansing kit, that contained, "Cascarra Segrata"). Often times, I'd do all kinds of things...walk up and down real fast, drink prune juice, drink bottle of warm water, eat cereal, drink citrocel and only when I felt "there's a chance to finish this thing off" would I go back to the bathroom. AND SURE ENOUGH...although it wasn't a large stool, usually it was like those thin slivers (6 or 7 of them), sometimes even much much less. BUT as small as it was...when it came out, with it...the sensation left for the entire day. I think these stimulants although they say "they're safe in low doses" in these proprietory concoctions...can mess with the nerve endings. And so my second thought to pass along...is that, there are other times when I have just "bite the bullet" and take some enteric coated peppermint and maybe even a lopermide (2mgs) and rough it out. Some of those days went very good, as the sensation would pass about 3-4 hours later (yeah, that long). Still, other times, the sensation stayed with me the entire day, into the night and didn't pass until the next morning and the game started all over again. At that point...for me at least, it was time to "cut the cascarra segratta" outta my system. I was very blessed in that when I stopped it, I was prescribed "Zelnorm" which worked wonderfully, but unfortunately for only 2 1/2 months. It seems that it's all about balancing our own specific unique bodies/minds and really learn through trial and error. Because what works for one person is poison for another and vica-versa. I really am praying for you that this sensation will pass speedily...you might want to ease off the senna for a while and use something else for a week or so (as a test to see if you're nerve endings have become overly sensative)...and if you really get constipated, use another form...maybe in the "osmotic family", to get you through the rough days. I'll be praying for you.Having this IBS/C is like spinning the dice each day, cause you just can't be 100% sure how things will work out. Jay


----------



## madge

I get that same pressure sensation, maybe two or three consecutive days out of a week. I had been okay for quite awhile, but when I developed acid reflux and started Protonix and later Prilosec I began to have IBS-c problems again. For a few days, I'll have no bowel movements or maybe a very, very small one. Then I'll have several days of the rectal pressure and a feeling like I have to go, but I can't. Finally, I'll have a day with several larger movements and lots of cramping, etc., then it's back to none for a few days. Really hate this. I do know exactly what you mean. I'm thinking of trying Zantac instead of Prilosec for the acid reflux. Has anyone tried that and found that the IBS-c was a little better?


----------



## 16636

Madge, I tried Zantac and other acid reducers and they all cause constipation. There's no way around it. I have to take pepcid every day because I'm on steroids (permanently) for another medical condition, and I literally take as little as possible, like 1/2 a pill a night. Then I take Tums if needed during the day, but you may well need more than that for acid reflux. Are you on Zelnorm?Dana


----------



## 22299

I know exactly what you mean. I have the same problem. I also worry about prolapse. I had colonoscopy 2 months ago and all was ok. Can a prolapse be seen on colonscopy? I have the same "tennis ball" feeling. I'll tell you what I do...and this may seem somewhat gross. I noticed once when I had my period and was changing tampons, that I could feel this "tennis ball" through my vagina. I pushed on it w/my finger through my vagina and low and behold had a bm. The "tennis ball" turned out to be a bm that wouldn't come out. I now do this whenever I get that sensation. Needless to say, not the best solution. This is why I worry about prolapse. But now I see here someone who has same problem and has been told there is no prolapse. What is it then?


----------



## annie7

i don't know if a prolapse can be seen in a colonoscopy but a defecatory proctogram can dx rectal prolapse and pelvic floor problems--as well as a rectocele and the other 'celes. there were some threads on this board earlier this spring/summer about pelvic floor and prolapse problems. maybe you've already read them but here is a link to one of them. and there are others. quite a bit of discussion back then about it.http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...0261/m/93510319


----------



## Mary2001

> quote:Originally posted by Lauri1:I know exactly what you mean. I have the same problem. I also worry about prolapse. I had colonoscopy 2 months ago and all was ok. Can a prolapse be seen on colonscopy? I have the same "tennis ball" feeling. I'll tell you what I do...and this may seem somewhat gross. I noticed once when I had my period and was changing tampons, that I could feel this "tennis ball" through my vagina. I pushed on it w/my finger through my vagina and low and behold had a bm. The "tennis ball" turned out to be a bm that wouldn't come out. I now do this whenever I get that sensation. Needless to say, not the best solution. This is why I worry about prolapse. But now I see here someone who has same problem and has been told there is no prolapse. What is it then?


 Hello. I hope this is the right way to reply as there is no reply box, so I am not too computer illerate, so hope this works. You said you were concerned about a prolapse, and I read what you were saying about you having a bowel movement when you pushed up the bulge. (that does not happen for me, no such luck!!) but what you describe sounds to me like a rectocele which is a weakness in the pelvic floor muscles. That is what I thought I had but have been told I do not have a prolapse, but your symptoms sound a bit different, so maybe you should have that checked out by your GP. Regards. Mary.


----------



## 18487

I just read your post and I have had a stage 1v rectal prolapse. I had to have an operation two months ago. The dr. said it only goes to stage four but if he could say a stage 5 or 6 he would. I felt alot of pressure for about two years before I went to the Dr. over it. I didnt know what to say, I mean how do you describe it to the Dr. When the rectal was falling out then I knew something was really wrong.Here is a site that I found that will answer alot of your questions. http://www.colorep.it/Rivista%20CEC/rectocele.htmI still have IBS/C but the pain isnt as bad now. I will never be able to lift over 15 pds because it will happen all over again. THe dr. said no constipation because if I strain then it could happen again. I didnt know if you have IBS/C than this is a problem alot of people will have to face in the future.Kim


----------

